# Kayak parts in Portugal



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,
I am hoping that Canoeman will have the answer to this.

I need to buy some parts for our kayaks, new handles and for one, a new rudder (or rudder kit if easier to find). I can see one on Amazon, but would like to find a local source if possible.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Cheers,
Ana


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nearly impossible sourcing bits & bobs you come up against this shrug and no idea Decathlon can be a source but really depends on what your after, I generally outsource in UK or copy parts or substitute .

Even relatitvly simple things like fibreglass, resins and waterproof plywood I now get from Spain


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Rats 

Alas, I guess I should be glad that I can order the rudder kit from Amazon. I think for the handles I may be able to rig something local. I will try Decathlon on the off chance.

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Handles should be easyish locally if you find anyone let me know, many of canoes used here are either the blow moulded, fibreglass rapid styles, Canadian or racing so spares accessories seem limited to ranges of paddles or clip in seats

Try Amazon Spain buy in Euros cheaper delivery


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Amazon Spain doesn't have the rudder type I need, Amazon UK has one option. I will keep looking, and am wondering how much tolerance my brother has to bring me one from Canada.
I asked at the sailing school yesterday and they suggested I look online. I am going out on the kayak now, so I will see if I can check with a few other folks at the school.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

One of the staff members referred me to this site. They have rudders that I will take a closer look at. I don't think they have what you lists, but am posting the link just in case its of use to you.

NELO - SHOP


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks bookmarked by too narrow specialised range for me which seems to sum up my problems when looking in Portugal for canoe items


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

The lagoon is ideal for kayaking, even for those who might want to venture to the ocean, yet I see few privately owned kayaks. I guess we are a small market for now.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

To a degree lots of white water and racing but leisure seems to hire blow moulded ocean type


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I certainly have the only cedar kayak in the the area, so I have to agree with you.


----------

